# مخططاتي لتطوير قسم الطاقة المتجددة ؟ وما اقتراحاتكم وبماذا ستساهمون؟



## م.محمد الكردي (3 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخوة الأحبة المهندسون العرب في إطار سعي للتوعية والتثقيف في مجالات الطاقة المتجددة

لدي العديد من المخططات والتصورات لهذا القسم من خلال هذا الملتقى والذي أعتبره أقوى منبر

لرسالتي في هذا المجال وأريد مشاركتكم فيها لتساهموا معي فيها ولأستلم اقتراحاتكم لنحسن

ولنكون أقوى :


(1) كأول خطة كنت بدأت بها وهي اعداد فهرس لهذا القسم ليستطيع أي زائر التعرف على محتويات

المنتدى من مواضيع بسرعة أكبر.


(2) المتابعة في طرح دروس الدورة والمشاركة المقبلة سنبدأ في طرح دروس التوربينات بكامل أنواعها

[BLINK]ولكن أعذرونا لأننا سنتأخر بها قليلا لوجود مشروع سفر قريب[/BLINK].



(3) مشاركة جديدة بعنوان أخبار الطاقة المتجددة عالميا وعربيا وسنجمع فيها كل أخبار المؤتمرات

والندوات في هذا المجال وكامل البيانات الختامية فيها وستكون اغلبها مترجمة للعربية انشاء الله.


(4) مجموعة مسابقات سننسق لها قريبا مع إدارة الملتقى لتطرح في أقرب فرصة.



(5) مشاركة بعنوان تاريخ الطاقة المتجددة ومكانها من حياة الانسان القديم.



(6) مشاركة خاصة بعنوان مخترعين عرب في مجالات الطاقة المتجددة والنظيفة وحماية البيئة.



(7) مشاركة قريبة سأطرحها وسنوضح فيها دور كل صنف من أصناف الهندسة والعلوم في مجال

الطاقة المتجددة وكيف يمكنه أن يساهم فيها.





(8) مشاركة تتضمن مجموعة قيمة من الكتب العلمية باللغتين في هذا المجال.


والكثير الكثير ولكن تلك على رأس الأولويات انشاء الله....





أنتظر اقتراحاتكم على تلك المواضيع وللمبادرين أنتظر بما ستساهمون، يمكننا التنسيق معا من خلال

هذه المشاركة.

طلب / ساعدوني في نشر رابط هذا القسم ليصل أكبر قدر ممكن من المهتمين العرب بهذا المجال

وبالتالي تساهموا في ربطهم من خلال هذا الملتقى ...

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمروعلى3 (3 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]
















مخططات رائعه
ربنا معاك وتحققها على اكمل وجه ان شاء الله
جزاك الله خيرا

وأقترح عمل موضوع مثبت يكون بمثابة مكتبة القسم
[/FRAME]​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (3 أغسطس 2006)

*ماشاء الله*

[FRAME="13 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله تبارك الله, أعانك الله على تحقيق هذه المخططات القيمة جداً للتطوير
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7: 
[/FRAME]​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكما الأخوة عمرو علي و أحمد سلامة على التفاعل وأتمنى أن أرى منكما مساهمات

طيبة في هذا القسم في المستقبل القريب

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ماشاءالله تبارك الله شي جميل جدا لو طبق ......الله يقويك[BLINK] م. محمد [/BLINK]ويحقق ماتصبو اليه

*عندي اقتراح ( لكن ليس الان) بالنسبة للدورة الحالية .........بعد الانتهاء منها حبذا لو تجمع جميع الدروس معا في موضوع واحد وتقوم بتثبيته وسيكون مرجع مهم وغني ان شاءالله

تحياتي ولنا عودة


----------



## معن الدباغ (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*ليست بالرسالة الاولى*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وصلني مقترحكم حول تطوير قسم الطاقة المتجددة والبديلة
1. ارجو اضافة فقرة البحوث المنشورة او التي يرغب العضو في نشرها وهل ان النشر معتمد في التقييم اي ان يصدر عدداً خاصا بالمنشورات العلمية واصدار مجلة بذلك
ارجو الاجابة
2. بالنسبة للاخوة الاعضاء يفضل اصدار هويات مشاركة من قسمكم للحث والتشجيع على البحث العلمي والنشر.
3. مقترحاتكم جيدة وفقكم الله لما فيه خدمة هذا القسم:55: :55:


----------



## daylight (13 أكتوبر 2006)

أقتراحي هو :
برامج كمبيوتر في مجال الطاقه المتجدده أو ادارة مشارسع الطاقه مثل EnergyPlus
Energy10 Nsol
والكثير الكثير لكن يجب عمل مجموعه من الدروس التثقيفيه في ذلك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 أكتوبر 2006)

أتابع اقتراحاتكم وبإذن الله سيكون لقسم الطاقة المتجددة انطلاقة جديدة مع العام الجديد 2007

وأتمنى أن نحقق شيء جديد يجمعنا في هذا المجال

شكرا لمن شارك وننتظر الآخرين


----------



## iljam (27 نوفمبر 2006)

خطوات رائعة من مهندس رائع وشكرا لك على جهودك وبارك الله فيك

واقتراحي اضافة اسماء مواقع تهتم بالطاقة البديلة 
تفعيل الاستفاده من الطاقه المهدره من مصادر طاقه اخرى


----------



## صناعة المعمار (30 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

iljam هناك موضوع خاص بالمواقع التي تهتم بالطاقة البديلة

الف الف شكر


----------



## الكنعان (11 ديسمبر 2006)

المقترحات رائعة
لكن هل الهدف من ذلك هو إغناء معلومات الإخوة الأعضاء أم إن هناك حاجة لترجمة هذه المعلومات إلى شيء عملي نتشاركه جميعاً بما ينفع بيوتنا و قرانا و مدننا ؟
أود التفكير معكم بصوت عال .
ما الهدف ؟ إلى ماذا يجب أن نصل هنا ؟ كمجموعة من المهندسين أو ربما المتحمسين ما الملموس الذي سنقدمه لمجتمعاتنا ؟
نعتمد في مجتمعاتنا على الطاقة بصورة متزايدة لتلبية التعامل مع التقنيات الحديثة . ماذا لو توقف هذا الإمداد لأي سبب كان ؟ إننا نعتمد كلياً على الطاقة المقدمة من الجهات الحكومية مركزياً ( الوقود , الكهرباء, الغاز ) . هل هناك استعداد في بيوتنا لأي طاريء ؟ يتوقف الإمداد بالطاقة فيصاب كل شيء بالشلل .
معظم التجهيزات المنزلية تعتمد على تحويل الكهرباء من Ac إلى Dc . أقترح أن نبدأ من هنا . كيف نؤمن اكتفاء منزلي من الطاقة لنستمر تحت كل الظروف .
أقترح وضع توجه منهجي للوصول إلى نتائج ملموسة لنا جميعاً مستفيدين مما يتوفر على الشبكة من كم هائل من المصادر .

و دمتم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

للأسف أخي الكريم،،،،، هذا زمن رؤوس الأموال

ما تمنيت الغنا إلا لانجز شيء حقيقي

لكن عسى الله أن يهدي أحد أصحاب الأموال ليفعل شيء لأمته،،،،، مع أنني أظن أن قلوبهم جميعا أشد من العمياء









الكنعان قال:


> المقترحات رائعة
> لكن هل الهدف من ذلك هو إغناء معلومات الإخوة الأعضاء أم إن هناك حاجة لترجمة هذه المعلومات إلى شيء عملي نتشاركه جميعاً بما ينفع بيوتنا و قرانا و مدننا ؟
> أود التفكير معكم بصوت عال .
> ما الهدف ؟ إلى ماذا يجب أن نصل هنا ؟ كمجموعة من المهندسين أو ربما المتحمسين ما الملموس الذي سنقدمه لمجتمعاتنا ؟
> ...


----------



## الكنعان (11 ديسمبر 2006)

سيدي الكريم 
هذا لايمنعنا من التركيز على نقطة معينة للوصول إلى مايصلح للتنفيذ عسى أن يكون هناك من يستفيد .
ليس من الضروري البحث عن المشاريع الكبيرة , بل البسيطة المنزلية المفيدة القابلة للتطبيق .
إن لم يكن لديكم مانع يمكنني اقتراح بعض هذه المشاريع , و لنحاول .




م.محمد الكردي قال:


> للأسف أخي الكريم،،،،، هذا زمن رؤوس الأموال
> 
> ما تمنيت الغنا إلا لانجز شيء حقيقي
> 
> لكن عسى الله أن يهدي أحد أصحاب الأموال ليفعل شيء لأمته،،،،، مع أنني أظن أن قلوبهم جميعا أشد من العمياء


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الكنعان قال:


> سيدي الكريم
> هذا لايمنعنا من التركيز على نقطة معينة للوصول إلى مايصلح للتنفيذ عسى أن يكون هناك من يستفيد .
> ليس من الضروري البحث عن المشاريع الكبيرة , بل البسيطة المنزلية المفيدة القابلة للتطبيق .
> إن لم يكن لديكم مانع يمكنني اقتراح بعض هذه المشاريع , و لنحاول .


 


للأسف أيضا حتى لمشروع صغير ،،،،،، لم أجد من لديه الطموح في هذا المجال

مع أن الغرب قطع أشواط كبيرة على نطاق المنازل والمشاريع الصغيرة

العرب مشغولين بما هو أهم بمشاريع الفنادق والمحلات التجارية والعقارات وغيرها مما لا يذكر

لكن الأمل موجود لابد أن اختم بهذه الكلمة أيضا


----------



## tigarsmsm (23 ديسمبر 2006)

اقترح ان ننشأ موضوع عن استخدام النفايات فى توليد الطاقه


----------



## صنع (26 ديسمبر 2006)

مخططات رائعة جدا

أسأل الله أن يوفقك لتحقيقها


----------



## النبراس. (4 يناير 2007)

*طلب الايضاح والابيان لما سيحول اليه ابتكارات عالم الطاقة البديلة بالعالم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
​
المهندس / محمد الكردي المحترم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

أرجو إفادتي عن تساؤلاتي أناده في حالة ظهور طاقة بديلة دائمة بدلاً من الطاقة الحالية النافدة ( النفط – الغاز الفحم الحجري ...وغيرها من المكلفة في تصيعها.).
مثلا كما أخبر 
ولها الميزات التالية :
1- رخص ثمنها
2- توفر مواد تصنيعها
3- إنتاجها الطاقة الكهربائية بكمية كبيرة وكافية 
4- صلاحيتها للعمل بجميع الأماكن وبمختلف الظروف المناخية
5- غير مصدر لمواد ملوثة محافظة على البيئة 100%

أستاذي الأسألة التي تحيرني وأرجو إجابتي عليها بإجابات شافية لها هي:

1- مدى التطور والتقدم العلمي والاقتصادي للعالم العربي والاسلامي وباقي العالم
2- مدى إستفادة العالم العربي والاسلامي وباقي العالم من هذه البدائل للطاقة الموفرة
3- توسيع الرقعة الزراعية بتحلية مياه البحار واستخراج مياه الأبار مما ينهي المجاعات
4- رد فعل الدول المنتجة للطاقة النافدة والدول المستهلكة لها "من كسب العمولات" وأيضا الشركات المنتجة والعاملة بمجال الطاقة.
5- وضع الدول الاسلامية مع الدول الغربية عند ظهور البدائل الرخيصة الموفرة
6- وضع العالم ككل من اختلاف الديانات وكذلك تعدد الطوائف في الديانة الواحدة 
7- مدى موقف الطوائف المتطرفة من اليهود والنصارى والمنظمات العالمية من الاسلام والمسلمين عند الاستغناء عن النفط أو إنتهائه
8- مدى إستفادة الدول المنتجة للأسلحة من هذه البدائل وتحويل المفاعلات النووية السلمية لنشاطات أخري
9- مدى إستافدة من وفق بإختراع أجهزة بديله للطاقة النافدة كما تعلمون يوجد في العالم من المبدعين العرب والمسلمين والغربين من ظهر بإعلانات البرامج القنوات الفضائية أو بالانترنت من أخبر بأنه قام بتصميم جهاز من هذا النوع 
10- وأخيرا هل بالإمكان حقا ما يدل على ظهور جهاز بالمواصفات المذكوره بعالية 

وماهي الأسباب التي أدت الى عدم ظهور المخترعات التي تم الاعلان عنها 
ماهي الاسباب التي تجعلهم يقومون بإنتاج أجهزة ومدن منتجة للطاقة بتكالف باهضة في حين توفرلهم بدائل طبيعية ورخيصة تظهر فى الفضائيات ومعارض الاختراعات والابتكارات النتجة للطاقة بجميع انحاء العالم شاهدت وحضرت عدد منها

وأسأل الله تعالي أن ييسر للأسلام والمسلمين كل مايحبه ويرضاه.
السيد الهاشمي :55:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 يناير 2007)

ماشاء الله أخي النبراس لم تبق ولم تذر

ربما الموضوع فعلا كبير جدا وربما كماذكرت تم التوصل لبدائل مغنية حقيقية

والحقيقة المرة أن العالم اليوم تحكمه فعلا الشركات العملاقة وسعينا لنشر ثقافة الطاقة المتجددة

هي محاولة لمجاراة المستقبل المقبل والمؤلم إن نفذت مصار الطاقة التقليدية

لا أريد أن أدخل في هذه الأمور كثير كل مايهمني مبدئيا أن أنشر هذه الثقافة الآن وأن أحييها

في أكبر قدر ممكن من المهندسين ولاحقا سيكون لي خطوات أكبر بإذن الله....

م.محمد الكردي





النبراس. قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## القائد البارع (9 يناير 2007)

لا أملك من القول سوى ( أسأل الله أن ترى هذه الإقتراحات النور في القريب العاجل)

وأتمنى أن يكون هناك تعاون بين هذا المجال(الطاقه البديله) وغيرها من المجالات المطروحه في هذا المنتدى 
لأن الهدف واحد والمقصد مشترك وهو النهوض بالأمة الإسلاميه إلى مراتب الرقيوالسؤدد

تقبلوا مروري وشكرا
أبو عبد الله.


----------



## النبراس. (10 يناير 2007)

ارجو من الاخوان المشاركين الافادة في حالة ظهور الطاقة البديله هل هي مفيدة للامة الاسلامة ام غير مفيده وجزاكم الله خير
السيد الهاشمي


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (21 أبريل 2007)

اخى العزيز النبراس بالنظر الى ما تطرح من اسئلة وجب على قول اننا وفى القاهرة يعانى ربع سكانها على الاقل من 
الامراض التنفسية نتيجة التلوث البيئى اما فيما يختص بسؤالك عن هل هى مفيدة الطاقة البديلة ام لا فاعد قراءة ما قلتة فى البداية اما المشاريع العربية المساهمة فى الطاقات فلقد عرضت ورددت ولامجيب عن اننا ننشىء جمعية اهلية منا نحن اعضاء المنتدى لتنفيذ الاختراعات العربية بدلا من هروبها للخارج ولم اجد من يشجعنى للاسف على كل ستجد موضوع يرد على كل تساولاتك فى قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة فانا وانشاء الله سوف اشرع فى كتابتة الان والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 أبريل 2007)

مصطفى محمد جمال قال:


> اخى العزيز النبراس بالنظر الى ما تطرح من اسئلة وجب على قول اننا وفى القاهرة يعانى ربع سكانها على الاقل من
> الامراض التنفسية نتيجة التلوث البيئى اما فيما يختص بسؤالك عن هل هى مفيدة الطاقة البديلة ام لا فاعد قراءة ما قلتة فى البداية اما المشاريع العربية المساهمة فى الطاقات فلقد عرضت ورددت ولامجيب عن اننا ننشىء جمعية اهلية منا نحن اعضاء المنتدى لتنفيذ الاختراعات العربية بدلا من هروبها للخارج ولم اجد من يشجعنى للاسف على كل ستجد موضوع يرد على كل تساولاتك فى قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة فانا وانشاء الله سوف اشرع فى كتابتة الان والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة


 

حلمي هو تأسيس مؤسسة عربية لرعاية أبحاث الطاقة المتجددة لكن من أين البداية لا أعرف حتى الآن ؟


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (22 أبريل 2007)

البداية هى الايمان اولا بالنفس والوطن ثم الشروع فى التواصل مع اصدقاء لنتمكن سويا من الحلم الذى يسع العالم العربى وهذا بسبب اننا نبنى للمستقبل اكبر مما نبنى لانفسنا فى المقام الاول هاهى البداية يا اخى بلا تطويل او اسهاب فما رايك الان الخطوة الاولى لقد اقترحت انشاء جمعية اهليةعلى مستوى العالم العربى لتنفيذ الافكار والمخططات بعيد عن الدول والمواقف الرسمية وهذا مابدات بة اوربا فى الثوره الصناعية اوائل القرن قبل الماضى انتظر ردك على احر من الجمر 
اخوك فى الاسلام مصطفى محمد جمال والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (23 أبريل 2007)

ااسف لعدم ايراد ذلك فى الرد الاول واعذرنى ياسيدى ولكن بدات فعليا المساركة وساولى اى نعم لم يرد ايضا احد ولكنى واثق انك سترد ما دام الموضوع يهمك الموضوعين فى قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة وارجو منك التعليق وساولى انشاء الواحد الاحد باقى الموضوع والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخوك مصطفى


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 أبريل 2007)

أخ مصطفى أنا معك لكن التنفيذ ليس بهذه السهولة فالموضوع يحتاج دعم كبير لا يقدر عليه أناس

عاديين ،،،،،، لكن عندي اقتراح سأقوم بكتابة موضوع جداد بالمنتدى ونعلن عنه قدر المستطاع

لاستجلاب اقتراحات المهتمين للطريقة المثالية للبداية ....


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (23 أبريل 2007)

*مبروك وانشاء الله بالتوفيق*

:14: الاخ العزيز محمد ارجو الك التوفيق فى مخططاتك والنجاح
اود ان اضيف على النقطة 6- المخترعين العرب والاجانب فى مجال الطاقة وليس فقط العرب لانه فى الفترة الاخيرة يعنى بعد الثورة الصناعية العرب انجازاتهم قليلة ... مع الاحترام طبعا ولكن علمود نستفيد من كل التجارب فى العالم لازم ناخذ من الكل عرب واجانب ناخذ نبذة عن انجازاتهم واختلراعاتهم حتا نعرف اشون بداوا واسوا للنفسهم ولبلدهم 

- اقتراح ثانى اقترح انشاء مكتبة للتصاميم ولاختراعات الفريدة حتا يكون مرجع ودافع لجميع الاعضاء وللاعضاء الجدد حتا يستفيدوا ويفيدو الجميع بمرجع قيم لان الروابط بين فترة واخرى تختفى المعلومات بيها 
- اقراح اخير ومراح اطول عليك ... انشاء مركز للمعلومات الصحيحة والمتاكدين منها والاخرى غير المتاكدين منها مثل/ خلية ستانلى ملير المشهورة وبعد ان تكلف الاعضاء باغلب المنتديات مو بس منتدانا اثبتت ان المخططات الالكترونية مو صحيحة ... واخيرا ارجو تعاون والتنسيق مع باقى اقسام المنتدى مثلا/ قسم الالكتونيك واخذ راية ببعض المعلومات الموجودة بقسمنا هل الدوائر الالكتونية صحيحة ام لا يعنى تعاون وعصف ذهنى من الجميع يجيب نتيجة ممتازة
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير :31: 
اخوكم محمد 23/4/2007


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (23 أبريل 2007)

الاخ طارق والاخ محمد تحية طيبة واحترامى الشديد لارائكم المحترمة ولكن قد ياخذنا الوقت ارجوكم حتى اجذبوا اراء اعضاء المنتدى الاخرين والمنتديات الاخرى المتخصصه فلو ان كل منا تبرع لااقول الكثير ولكن ولو باجرة Dsl مدة شهر مره واحدة وتوضع فى صندوق يشرف عليه متطوعون عرب لامكن تنفيذ اختراع واحد كل ثلاث اشهر وهذا وحده كافى لاحداث الحراك على المستوى الشعبى للتبرع لانتاج مايسمى انتاج الدول العربية للعرب والعالم وشكرا لكم 
اخوكم مصطفى محمد جمال


----------



## iraqian (23 مارس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على مجهودكم الرائع في نشر هذه الاقتراحات ولكن اذا لم يكن مجهودنا عمليا لم نستطع الاستفادة منها اقصد نريد تنفيذ هذه الاختراعات ولكن ينقصنا معلومة من هنا وحاجة من هناك فاذا اجتمعت الطاقات لخرجنا بشيء يرضي الله والرسول فربما الاخوة العرب لال يعانون مثل ما نعاني من ازمة الكهرباء مثلا في العراق فكم من مريض يموت يوميا في صالات العمليات دون مبالغة وووووووو لذانود التواصل الفعلي وتقديم ما نستطيع تقديمه لتبقى صدقة جارية


----------



## hameedy (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ً وهذا أقصى ما يقال لك فقد وكلنا أمر جزائك إلى أكرم الكرماء .
هذا القسم هو من الأقسام التي أراها فعالة لأن هذا المجال مازال في بداياته وللعرب والمسلمين أن يجاروا الغرب فيه لأنه لا يحتاج إلى إمكانات علمية عالية وتقنيات متطورة بل يلزمه الجهد والتفكير المنطقي السليم وبعض الهمة فكما يعلم الجميع أن في أمريكا محطة لتوليد الكهرباء عن طريق الشمس باستخدام مرايا تعكس أشعة الشمس على لاقط يوجد فيه ملح مذاب وعن طريق الحرارة المتجمعة يولدون الكهرباء التي تكفي عشرة آلاف منزل وعند رؤية المحطة ترى أن أفقر دولة عربية تستطيع بإمكانات بلدها فقط أن تنفذ هذه المحطة لو وجدت الإرادة ولكننا آثرنا انتظار الغرب حتى يفكر ويصنع وبعدها نستجديه أن ينفذ الفكرة لنا في بلادنا بمبالغ طائلة مع أننا قادرون على تنفيذها بسهولة بإمكانياتنا المتواضعة فوالله إنه لأمر يفطر القلب ولكن ليس لنا حيلة إلا أن نعمل ما باستطاعتنا الفردية وهي بسيطة لعدم توفر الوقت للسعي على العيال وعدم توفر الإمكانات المادية والإمكانيات ( اللوجستية ) من توفر المواد والمعدات والدعم الفني التي تتوفر في الغرب وعندنا تتوفر بسهولة لو توافرت الإرادة السياسية في البلد ( نسأل الله أن يهدي حكامنا للتوجه نحو دعم العلماء والمبدعين ودعم الصناعة بدل دعم الفنانين والراقصات ودعم القطاع السياحي كما يسمونه ).
ومن وسائل دعم هذا المجال كتابة المقالات والتكلم في كل مجلس عن هذا المجال وخلق وعي عام لدى كل فئات المجتمع حتى تصبح هذه قضية المجتمع فيسعى لها الصغير والكبير .
أرجو من جميع الإخوة المساهمة في هذا المجال كل ٌ حسب استطاعته لأن فيه خير البشرية جمعاء وحل لمشكلة الطاقة التي تقاطعت مع كل مجالات حياتنا السياسية و الإجتماعية والاقتصادية .


----------



## hameedy (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على جهدك الكريم .


----------

